# You’re organizing a dinner party of writers and can invite three authors, dead or alive. Who’s coming?



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

[...]*
You’re organizing a dinner party of writers and can invite three authors, dead or alive. Who’s coming?*

First I call Shakespeare. “Who else is coming?” Shakespeare asks. “Tolstoy,” I answer. “I’m busy that night,” Shakespeare says. Next I call Kafka, who agrees to come. “As long as you don’t invite Tolstoy.”  “I already invited Tolstoy,” I tell him. “But Kundera’s coming. You like Milan. And you guys can speak Czech.”  “I speak German,” Kafka corrects me.

When Tolstoy hears that Kundera’s coming, he drops out. (Something about an old book review.) So finally I call Joyce, who’s always available. When we get to the restaurant, Kafka wants a table in back. He’s afraid of being recognized. Joyce, who’s already plastered, says, “If anyone’s going to be recognized, it’s me.” Kundera leans over and whispers in my ear, “People might recognize us too if we went around with a cane.”

The waiter arrives. When he asks about food allergies, Kafka hands him a written list. Then he excuses himself to go to the bathroom. As soon as he’s gone, Kundera says, “The problem with Kafka is that he never got enough tail.” We all snicker. Joyce orders another bottle of wine. Finally, he turns and looks at me through his dark glasses. “I’m reading your new book,” he says. “Oh?” I say. “Yes,” says Joyce.
[...]

_Από συνέντευξη του Τζέφρι Ευγενίδη στους ΝΥ Times_


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Your turn, doctor. Same question.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Εμένα ρωτάτε; Εγώ μηχανικός είμαι. Τον Βερν, τον Ασίμοφ, τον Σίλβερμπεργκ.

Next!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Δεν βλέπω ζωντάνια...


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2012)

Μπόρχες, Ντοστογιέφσκι, Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

Μπορίς Βιάν, Λ. Φερντινάντ Σελίν, Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ (επειδή τους άλλους θα τους φέρετε εσείς ;) )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, [τον Μπορίς Βιαν τον πρόλαβε η bernardina οπότε] Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι, Αρκάς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Το χάζι με την τριάδα του Ευγενίδη είναι... ο καβγάς για τη μαρκίζα. Ή περίπου. Τι, χωρίς εξήγηση θα τη βγάλετε; Εγώ κέρδισα κάποτε ταξίδι στη Σοβιετία από μια εξήγηση.

Είχα καθίσει στον αγγλικό μου θρόνο και έπιασα να ξεφυλλίζω ένα Seventeen, το οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς είχε βρει δρόμο να μπει στο σπίτι μου, αλλά μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς κατέληξε δίπλα στο θρόνο. Καθώς ξεφύλλιζα, έπεσα πάνω σε διαγωνισμό γνωστής σοβιετικής ωρολογοποιίας, ο οποίος βασιζόταν σε δύο πανεύκολες ερωτήσεις και μία tie-breaker: «Αν ταξιδεύατε στο χρόνο, ποιο επώνυμο πρόσωπο θα παίρνατε μαζί σας;» «Τον H.G. Wells» τους έγραψα «επειδή και από μηχανή του χρόνου ήξερε και από ιστορία». Τόσο εύκολα κέρδισα δύο ακριβά ρολόγια και δύο εισιτήρια για Μόσχα, Λένινγκραντ, Τιφλίδα και Σότσι — ένα αλησμόνητο ταξίδι δύο εβδομάδων, με όλα πληρωμένα συν χαρτζιλίκι.

Γράψτε λοιπόν κάτι παραπάνω για τους τριάντα συγγραφείς που σκεφτήκατε και τους τρεις στους οποίους καταλήξατε. Ποτέ δεν ξέρετε τι μπορεί να κερδίσετε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2012)

Aldous Huxley, James Thurber, Isaac Asimov.

Απλώς σκέφτηκα τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία, και... βουαλά. Δεν υπήρξαν άλλοι 30 από πίσω.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γράψτε λοιπόν κάτι παραπάνω για τους τρεις [συγγραφείς] στους οποίους καταλήξατε.





Zazula said:


> Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, [τον Μπορίς Βιαν τον πρόλαβε η bernardina οπότε] Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι, Αρκάς.


Every party worth its salt needs a strong punch of wit.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Επισημαίνω ότι ένας από τους καλεσμένους μου εξασφάλισε και δεύτερη πρόσκληση...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν υπήρξαν άλλοι 30 από πίσω.


Ούτε σε μένα υπήρξαν. Άλλωστε μπορεί ούτε καν να γνωρίζω 30 συγγραφείς στο σύνολο!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

Because I would like to watch a scene like the following:

"There are only two things: love, all sorts of love, with pretty girls, and the music of New Orleans or Duke Ellington. Everything else ought to go, because everything else is ugly", Boris said with merry conviction.
"Lots of men are like that, their artistic leanings never go beyond a weakness for shapely thighs", commented Louis dryly. 
"We are nauseated by the sight of trivial personalities decomposing in the eternity of print", added Virginia tiredly, while wondering to herself if gas was a more effective way...

Wouldn't it be fascinating? 


Just kidding. I guess... :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Εμπειρίκο, Ζολά, Ζόρζε Αμάντο - αν και δεν έχω αποκλείσει ακόμα τον Τέρι Πράτσετ... Α, και πείτε του Δαιμάνου να φέρει τη Λε Γκεν!


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 4, 2012)

Samuel Langhorne Clemens
Raymond Chandler
και την Emily Bronte (με διαλυτικά στο e  ).

(Αλλά θα ήθελα και τον Hemingway και τον Golding και άλλους και τώρα το βουλώνω επειδή κλέβω!) :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Για διαλυτικά όπου θέλεις, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

...
- You’re organizing a dinner party of writers and can invite three authors, dead or alive. Who’s coming?
- Whoever accepts the invitation, hasn't caught the flu, has something decent to wear, doesn't miss the train etc etc. 
How the f would_ I_ know? Remember what happened with Lev Nikolayevich the last time?
_Dead_ authors in my living room? God forbid, so help me, Peter!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 4, 2012)

Εγώ θα καλούσα τον Ντώκινς ο-πωσ-δήποτε, τον Dan Simmons γιατί θέλω να παρακολουθήσω τη συζήτηση με τον Ασίμοφ που θα φέρει ο δόκτορας, και είτε τον George Martin για να του τα ψάλω είτε τον Ντάγκλας Άνταμς αν η Παλάβρα φέρει τον Πράτσετ


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

Και στο τέλος, αφού μαζευτούν όλοι (και όσοι ακόμα θα έρθουν) θα γράψουμε και το σκηνικό, ε;:drool: :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 4, 2012)

Google shared document, μπαίνει ο καθένας με τη σειρά και γράφει τις ατάκες των δικών του συγγραφέων


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2012)

Σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας που η Zbeebz μού έκλεψε τον Samuel Langhorne Clemens εγώ δεν καλώ κανέναν, γιατί ποιος θα κρατάει το ίσο απέναντι στον Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόε όσο εγώ θα κάνω πηγαδάκι με την Κατερίνα Γώγου;


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

...



bernardina said:


> Και στο τέλος, αφού μαζευτούν όλοι (και όσοι ακόμα θα έρθουν) θα γράψουμε και το σκηνικό, ε;:drool: :laugh:


Η κατάληξη του πάρτι πάντως είναι γραφτή, γραμμένη, χαραγμένη ήδη, σε πέτρα, στον τοίχο, σε βινύλιο και στη Λεξιλογία:

Γιο, χο, χο, γιο, χο, χο, σ' ένα βαθύ μπουντρούμι
Γιο, χο, χο, γιο, χο, χο, μ' ένα μπουκάλι ρούμι 

Στη μπάντα να περάσει η παρέα μας! Γιούχα - ι, γιούχα - για
 Στη μπάντα να περάσει η παρέα μας! Γιούχα - ία - για! 

Και ξημερώνοντας την άλλη μέρα
όταν το σύνθημα δώσω εγώ
σ’ ένα αερόπλοιο θα μπούμε όλοι
να συνεχίσουμε στον ουρανό!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Google shared document, μπαίνει ο καθένας με τη σειρά και γράφει τις ατάκες των δικών του συγγραφέων



:clap::up:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Εγώ θα καλούσα τον Ντώκινς ο-πωσ-δήποτε, τον Dan Simmons γιατί θέλω να παρακολουθήσω τη συζήτηση με τον Ασίμοφ που θα φέρει ο δόκτορας, και είτε τον George Martin για να του τα ψάλω είτε τον Ντάγκλας Άνταμς αν η Παλάβρα φέρει τον Πράτσετ



Hands off my Danny, boy! 'Cause my heart belongs to Danny.  
Ε, για να μην τα παραλέω, το παρανόμι μου τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> Σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας που η Zbeebz μού έκλεψε τον Samuel Langhorne Clemens εγώ δεν καλώ κανέναν, γιατί ποιος θα κρατάει το ίσο απέναντι στον Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόε όσο εγώ θα κάνω πηγαδάκι με την Κατερίνα Γώγου;



Πάντως να ξέρεις, είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος στο τραπέζι μας! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Google shared document, μπαίνει ο καθένας με τη σειρά και γράφει τις ατάκες των δικών του συγγραφέων


Κι εδώ, μια χαρά είναι. Γράψτε τις και θα τις συγκεντρώσω όλες μαζί.

Οι δικοί μου, μου έστειλαν ήδη χαιρετίσματα:

Ο πρώτος λέει: _L’homme n’est jamais ni parfait, ni content._
Ο δεύτερος μου θυμίζει ότι: _Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do._
Και ο τρίτος καταλήγει: _Ignorance can’t be pardoned. Only cured._


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2012)

...
Ο Νίκος θα καλέσει Τζορτζ Όργουελ, Τζακ Κέρουακ, Γουίλιαμ Γκίμπσον, ο Δαεμάνος θα καλέσει Φίλιπ Ντικ, Φρανκ Χέρμπερτ, Νόρμαν Σπίνραντ, το δαιμόνιό του θα καλέσει Αριστοφάνη, Μαρκ Τουέιν, Ντάγκλας Άνταμς. Τι θα πει «πολλοί είναι»; Να κόψετε απ' το δικό σας σόι, που κάλεσε η μάνα σου μέχρι και τους γιατρούς που της γράφουνε τα φάρμακα, τάχα μου συγγραφείς λέει.
Και μπόνους τον Πράτσετ, γιατί βλέπω ότι πολλοί τον συζητάνε αλλά απόξω απόξω και θα μείνει απέξω στο τέλος, απρόσκλητος, σαν την αγύριστη στάκα. Να του πούμε να φέρει και την Ούρσουλα (Λε Γκεν, όχι Άντρες· φτάνουν και περισσεύουν) για την Παλάβρα. Εντεκάδα. 

Είμαστε πολλοί και αναποφάσιστοι και πλεονέκτες. Και μερικοί μερικοί illeists. 
- Κάναν Λατίνο, παλικάρια; Κάναν ισπανό-, γαλλό- ή γερμανόφωνο; Κάναν κλασικό; 
- Μπα, λέμε να μείνουμε σ' αυτούς που ξέρουμε μια στάλα και ν' αφήσουμε και κανέναν για τους άλλους. 
- Μα πώς να πρωτοδιαλέξεις μονάχα τρεις από τόσους και τόσες που βάζει ο νους, τόσους και τόσες που έπλασαν αυτόν το νου. Και πού να περιλάβεις και τις βιβλιοθήκες και ν' αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις τις ράχες, να ταξιδεύεις...
 Μέσα το κεφάλι τώρα, σκλάβε, σκάβε!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εδώ, μια χαρά είναι. Γράψτε τις και θα τις συγκεντρώσω όλες μαζί.



Εγώ σου έδωσα ήδη την εισαγωγή μου ;). Χρειαζόμαστε λίγο interaction και feedback για να προχωρήσουμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2012)

Ε, να καλέσουμε και τον Τζέιμς τον Τζόυς για να μονολογήσει μονοπωλήσει την κουβέντα. Θα έλεγα και τον Όμηρο για να του τα ψάλλει για τον Οδυσσέα, αλλά πού να πλένει τη χλαμύδα τώρα! Άσε που θα έπρεπε να το μετατρέψουμε σε τόγκα πάρτι μετά... 

Επειδή κάθε πάρτι θέλει τη νευρωτική που θα τρώει τα πατατάκια αμήχανα σε μια γωνία, προτείνω τη Σύλβια Πλαθ. 

Και, άντε, φέρτε και τον Αλεξανδρινό, τον Κωστάκη τον Καβάφη ντε, για να απαγγείλει μετά τα πρώτα απεριτίφ μέσα σε ένα οπάλιο, μισογκρίζο... 


Θα φέρει κανείς τον Χανίφ Κιουρέισι και τον Ντέιβιντ Λοτζ να τα πουν λιγάκι με τον Ουάιλντ και τους άλλους; Ή μήπως θα έχει και αψέντι το πάρτι να φωνάξουμε τους Κόλεριτζ, Κητς και Μπλέικ;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Επειδή κάθε πάρτι θέλει τη νευρωτική που θα τρώει τα πατατάκια αμήχανα σε μια γωνία, προτείνω τη Σύλβια Πλαθ.


Κάθε πάρτι που σέβεται τον εαυτό του χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα wallflower -ειδικά αν θα ακολουθήσει και χορός. (Φαντάζεσαι να κουβαλήσει κανείς την Αναΐς Νιν και να μπει ο διάολος μέσα της και ν' αρχίσει να ακκίζεται προκλητικά μπροστά στη Σύλβια; )


azimuthios said:


> θα έχει και αψέντι το πάρτι να φωνάξουμε τους Κολέριτζ, Κητς και Μπλέικ;


Ναι, ναι, ναι...:clap:


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2012)

Φοβάμαι μην αυτοκτονήσει η Σύλβια αν ακκίζεται η άλλη... :woot:

Και στο τέλος του πάρτι θα δουν όλοι μαζί το Μεσάνυχτα στο Παρίσι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Το καλοσκέφτηκα, αλλά τελικά ήταν πιο εύκολο απ’ όσο νόμιζα. 
Πρώτο πρώτο, τον *Σέξπιρ*, γιατί δεν υπάρχει συγγραφέας που να ξέρουμε τόσο καλά τα γραφτά του και τόσο λίγο τον ίδιο. Θα μου έλυνε άπειρα ερωτήματα για τον ίδιο και για τη γλώσσα του.
Δεύτερο, τον *Τζορτζ Μπέρναρντ Σο*, για το πνεύμα του και για την πολιτική του. Δεν θα μας άφηνε να βαρεθούμε ούτε στιγμή. Ο Σο μού θυμίζει με πολλούς τρόπους έναν Έλληνα λόγιο που έκανα (ελάχιστη, δυστυχώς) παρέα στα εικοσικάτι μου, αλλά κάθε φορά που κουβεντιάζαμε έπρεπε να βάζω το μυαλό μου να καίει λάδια για να τον προλαβαίνω.
Απαραίτητη και η γυναικεία παρουσία. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι Λάβλεϊς. Η *Τζέιν Όστεν* έχει το πνεύμα και το τσαγανό να κοιτάξει την εποχή μας και να μας κάνει, με τον τρόπο της, να φρίξουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...ξέρουμε τόσο καλά τα γραφτά του και τόσο λίγο τον ίδιο


Ο δευτερεύων λόγος για τον οποίο σκέφτηκα ένας απ' τους τρεις δικούς μου να είναι ο Αρκάς. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Στην πρόσκληση θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κι αυτή την εικόνα. Νομίζω πως κανείς τους δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2012)

...
Ταίριαζε εκεί που πρωτομπήκε, αλλά κι εδώ πάει γάντι. 
Άλλωστε - να δεις πώς το λέγαν οι Ρωμαίοι, πώς το λέγαν... ναι! - repetitio est... repetitio est pater... repetitio est mater... (sic, sic! sick!) repetitio est alma mater studiorum! Όχι, άκυρο.  Άλτσι, σάτσι, πάψε να με τσιγκλάς μη σου πάρω και τη μάνα και τον πατέρα και όλο σου το σόι, ακούς;
 
 Για να μην πούμε ονόματα αλλαντάλλων και ντροπιαστούμε, προετοιμαζόμαστε κατάλληλα, επαναλαμβάνοντας το κουίζ του Νίκελ 
(Εεε... ρεπ... ρεπε-- πάλι θα τα λέμε; )
Παρακολουθήστε το βιντεάκι πρώτα με τον ήχο απενεργοποιημένο και κάντε τεστ να δείτε πόσους συγγραφείς θα αναγνωρίσετε από τα πορτρέτα τους. Ακούστε το μετά με τον ήχο ενεργοποιημένο για να πάρετε τις απαντήσεις. Αν είναι πολλοί οι συγγραφείς που δεν βρήκατε, παίξτε το και μια τρίτη φορά με τον ήχο κατεβασμένο.


La repetizione è tutta la famiglia degli autori, della Divina Commedia (epanalessi) 

[video=youtube;vPzS91gGzLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vPzS91gGzLM#![/video]

Happy the man, and happy he alone
who in all honesty can call today his own
he who has life and strength enough to say
"Yesterday's dead and gone - I want to live today"

Ήρθαν, ήρθαν! Κοπιάστε, θρονιαστείτε, σαν στο σπίτι σας! 
Μπέρνιιιι! Μαρ' Μπέρνιιιίιι! Τρατέρνω τζοι ρακή, θα φέρεις τσι μεζέδες;


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2012)

Μα όλοι της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας πια; Όλοι;
Εγώ θα καλούσα τον Καζαντζάκη και τον Αμβρόσιο Μπηρς για να λέει αποφθέγματα ο ένας και να τα σατιρίζει ο άλλος. Τρίτος δε χρειάζεται άμα έχεις τέτοια ψυχαγωγία, αλλά για να συμπληρωθεί το καρέ άντε να προσκαλούσα τη Ματθίλδη Σεράο, διότι δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτα γι'αυτήν πέρα από το ότι γεννήθηκε στην Πάτρα στο ίδιο σπίτι που γεννήθηκε ο Παλαμάς.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Every party worth its salt needs a strong punch of wit.



- There is only one thing in the world worse than being witty, and that is not being witty.
- One of Zaz's, your highness, one of Zaz's. 
- It sodding was not! It was Shaw!


Κατέφθασαν οι πρώτοι, Zaz's Wilde, Nickel's Shaw & Whistler
Whistler? Whistler? Whistler, anybody? No? Right, toss him out, lads.





 
Whistler was well known for his biting wit, especially in exchanges with his friend and rival Oscar Wilde. Both were figures in the Café society of Paris, and they were often the "talk of the town". They frequently appeared as caricatures in _Punch_, to their mutual amusement. On one occasion, young Oscar Wilde attended one of Whistler's dinners, and hearing his host make some brilliant remark, apparently said, "I wish I'd said that", to which Whistler riposted, "You will, Oscar, you will!" In fact, Wilde did repeat in public many witticisms created by Whistler.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα όλοι της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας πια; Όλοι;



Η μαθήτρια SBE να ξαναδιαβάσει από την αρχή τα ονόματα των καλεσμένων και 

1) να γράψει εκατό φορές _δεν θα ξαναδιαβάσω απρόσεκτα και βιαστικά όσα γράφουν οι άλλοι_
2) να απαριθμήσει τους μη-Άγγλους λογοτέχνες, αναφέροντας την εθνικότητά τους και
3) να ετοιμάσει άσκηση ποσοστού των Άγγλων συγγραφέων επί τοις εκατό του συνόλου των καλεσμένων.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μπέρνιιιι! Μαρ' Μπέρνιιιίιι! Τρατέρνω τζοι ρακή, θα φέρεις τσι μεζέδες;



Αμάν, αμάν, σα δύσκολα μου βάζεις Δαεμάνε
πού στην οργή να ξέρω 'γώ τι θέλουνε να φάνε;
Ο ένας είν' αλλεργικός, άλλος δεν τρώει κρέας,
ο τρίτος βλέπει αφ' υψηλού τα κόζια της παρέας
ο τέταρτος δε θέ' ρακή, πίνει μονάχα αψέντι
και γίνεται αψίκορος και κάνει τον λεβέντη
η πέμπτη είν' νευρωτικιά, τσιμπά σαν το σπουργίτι
κι ο έκτος ο χειρότερος φέρνει φαΐ απ' το σπίτι
Αν έρθει κι εκειός με τις μαντλέν, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα,
θα πάρω κάποιον αγκαζέ να πά' να βγούμε τσάρκα.
αλί μου, τι θα κάνουμε, μπλέξαμε οι αθρώποι
μ' αυτούς που κουβαλήσαμ' απ' Αμερική κι Ευρώπη
θα τρώει ο εις τον άλλονε, στριμμένα γεροντάκια
και μόνο η S. σε μια γωνιά θα τρώει πατατάκια...


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2012)

Η μαθήτρια SBE γνωρίζει την υπερβολή και τη χρησιμοποιεί. 
Και της κανει εντύπωση ότι από τον λογοτεχνικό πλούτο του πλανήτη διάβασε πολλά όνοματα συγγραφέων που είναι σύγχρονοι, αγγλόφωνοι και μπεστσελεράδες (και δεν εννοώ ότι κυκλοφορούν από τη Μπελ). Οι υπόλοιποι ήταν μειοψηφία μεγάλη. 
Η μόνη δικαιολογία είναι ότι για τους παλιότερους δεν είμαστε εξοικειωμένοι με τα βιογραφικά του καθενός και δεν ξέρουμε αν ο Δουμάς πατήρ θα είχε να μας πει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα (που θα είχε, λόγω εξωτικής καταγωγής).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2012)

Μια άλλη απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι ο καθένας προσπάθησε να βρει κάτι το εξωτικό (για την επιλογή ή την αιτιολόγησή της) υπολογίζοντας ότι οι υπόλοιποι θα φέρουν μαζί τα στανταράκια. Ίσως φταίω κι εγώ με την εισαγωγική επιλογή μου αντί να πω, ξέρω 'γω, θα φέρω τον Γκαίτε (σόρι για το -ε-, Νικ!), τον Μπρεχτ και τον Μαν (που θα περιμένατε ίσως από εμένα) ή τον Βάιγκελ και τους αδελφούς Γκριμ, όπως θα έπρεπε να κάνει ένας γερμανομαθής λεξιλόγος, ή ενδιαφέρουσες άλλες, μη λογοτεχνικές και μη γλωσσικές τριάδες. Θα μου άρεσε επίσης, σαν άλλου είδους Πλούταρχος, να έχω ζευγάρια αρχαίων με σύγχρονους μεταφραστές τους και να τους ακούω να λογομαχούν για τις βαθύτερες έννοιες και την απόδοση των κειμένων τους. Θα μου άρεσε να άκουγα τον Δαρβίνο να συζητάει για την εξέλιξη της θεωρίας του και τον Μαρξ για την εξέλιξη της δικής του, και να βλέπω τον Φρόιντ να τους αναλύει.

Αλλά, είπαμε, μόνο τρεις. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μου άρεσε να άκουγα τον Δαρβίνο να συζητάει για την εξέλιξη της θεωρίας του και τον Μαρξ για την εξέλιξη της δικής του, και να βλέπω τον Φρόιντ να τους αναλύει.


Κύριε, κύριε, μπορώ να αλλάξω τριάδα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η μόνη δικαιολογία είναι ότι...


Σιγά μην πρέπει και να δικαιολογηθούμε για το ποιους καλούμε στα πάρτι μας!  Δεν κατάλαβα, δηλαδή, θα βγάλουμε έξω τις επιλογές μας και θα τις μετρήσουμε, ποιος την έχει καλύτερη;


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2012)

Λάθος χρηση της ελληνικής. "Η μόνη ερμηνεία είναι..."


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα όλοι της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας πια; Όλοι;


Αν όχι όλοι, πάντως πολλοί. 

Και εγώ θα καλούσα ευχαρίστως τον Bierce, εδώ που τα λέμε. Ποιον να αφήσω έξω δεν ξέρω μόνο...

Τους δικούς μου πάντως θα τους καλούσα για τις ιδέες τους. Αγαπημένοι μου λογοτέχνες είναι άλλοι (και δεν είναι αγγλόφωνοι). Αλλά με τον Χάξλεϋ θέλω να συζητήσουμε την ουτοπία που περιγράφει στο "Νησί" (πολύ στρυφνό λογοτεχνικά, κι ας με συμπαθήσει ο αγαπητός, αλλά άκρως ενδιαφέρον κοινωνιολογικά-φιλοσοφικά), με τον Θέρμπερ τις απόψεις του για τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις (που περιγράφει με τόσο χιούμορ μέσα από τα παραμύθια του αλλά και με τόση ενάργεια), και με τον Ασίμοφ τις απόψεις του για το μέλλον της επιστήμης και για την επίδρασή της στην κοινωνία μας (είναι ο μόνος συγγραφέας που έγραφε πραγματικά επιστημονική φαντασία, κι όχι σκέτη φαντασία, κατά τη γνώμη μου: οι επιστημονικές εικασίες του ήταν πάντα εύλογες, πρωτότυπες και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες).

Ε, έτυχε να είναι αγγλόφωνοι. Κι εγώ το παρατήρησα όταν το έγραφα, αλλά τι να κάνω;

Άντε θα καλέσω και τον Στάνισλαβ Λεμ, για να σπάσει η μονοτονία...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2012)

Οι δικοί μου πάντως είναι ένας Γάλλος, ένας Βραζιλιάνος κι ένας Έλληνας. Δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιο ανέκδοτο θα υπάρχει...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Οι δικοί μου πάντως είναι ένας Γάλλος, ένας Βραζιλιάνος κι ένας Έλληνας. Δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιο ανέκδοτο θα υπάρχει...



Σε μια ταβέρνα τα κουτσοπίνουν ένας Βραζιλιάνος, ένας Γάλλος κι ένας Έλληνας.
Κάποια στιγμή μπαίνει μέσα ο Χριστός κουρασμένος και διψασμένος.
Ο Βραζιλιάνος σπεύδει αμέσως να του παραγγέλλει μια κασάσα για να στυλωθεί. 
Ο Χριστός, ευχαριστημένος, τον ρωτάει τι χάρη θέλει σε αντάλλαγμα και ο Βραζιλιάνος του ζητάει να τον απαλλάξει από τους ρευματισμούς που τον ταλαιπωρούν.
Πράγματι, ο Χριστός τον αγγίζει απαλά και τον θεραπεύει.
Βλέποντας ο Γάλλος το θαύμα, τον κερνάει ένα ποτήρι κόκκινο κρασί.
Ο Χριστός τον ρωτάει αν υποφέρει από κάτι κι εκείνος του απαντά ότι πάσχει από αρθριτικά. Αμέσως ο Χριστός τον θεραπεύει κι αυτόν με ένα άγγιγμα.
Ο κουβαρντάς ο Έλληνας τον φιλεύει ένα ουζάκι, αλλά τη στιγμή που ο Χριστός απλώνει το χέρι προς το μέρος του, λέει αγριωπά: Ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι! Αύριο περνάω επιτροπή για αναπηρική σύνταξη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...] και με τον Ασίμοφ τις απόψεις του για το μέλλον της επιστήμης και για την επίδρασή της στην κοινωνία μας (είναι ο μόνος συγγραφέας που έγραφε πραγματικά επιστημονική φαντασία, κι όχι σκέτη φαντασία, κατά τη γνώμη μου: οι επιστημονικές εικασίες του ήταν πάντα εύλογες, πρωτότυπες και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες).
> [...]


 
Εδώ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω - όχι επειδή μου πρόλαβες τον Χάξλεϊ (και καλά έκανες, μου άφησες το περιθώριο να καλέσω άλλους :))· ιδίως για το _Νησί_, ευχαρίστως να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή από κοντά, όταν προφτάσω να το ξαναδιαβάσω ώστε να το συζητήσουμε σωστά (μήνες τώρα μου φωνάζει από το ράφι των προς επανάγνωση απέναντί μου, αλλά πού χρόνος; ). Παρότι τον Ασίμοφ τον έχω πολύ ψηλά στις προτιμήσεις μου (και τον πρόλαβε ο Δόκτορας), υπάρχουν κι άλλοι πολλοί που έγραφαν και γράφουν πραγματικά επιστημονική φαντασία και όχι σκέτη φαντασία, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά την εξήγηση που δίνεις αμέσως μετά. 

Ένα παράδειγμα μόνο: ο άσπονδος φίλος* του ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ (γι' αυτό δεν κάλεσα τον Κλαρκ), ο δεύτερος της Τριάδας των Μεγάλων· ο τρίτος ήταν ο Χαϊνλάιν ή Χάινλαϊν, αν προτιμάτε. Αφήνω κατά μέρος το θέμα των γεωστατικών δορυφόρων, στη διάδοση της ιδέας των οποίων συνέβαλε πολύ (The geostationary orbit is now sometimes known as the Clarke Orbit or the Clarke Belt in his honour.) - αναφέρω μόνο αυτή τη σχετική ρήση του επειδή μου άρεσε: I'm often asked why I didn't try to patent the idea of communications satellites. My answer is always, "A patent is really a license to be sued" - και περιορίζομαι σε δύο παραδείγματα: 

1. Από τη Wikipedia για μια συνέντευξή του: 

In a 1974 taped interview with the Australian Broadcasting Corporation, the interviewer asked Clark how he believed the computer would change the future for the everyday person, and what life would be like around the year 2001. Clarke accurately predicted many things that became reality—including online banking, online shopping, and other now commonplace things. Responding to a question about how the interviewer's son's life would be different, Clark responded: _"He will have, in his own house, not a computer as big as this, [points to nearby computer], but at least, a console through which he can talk, through his local computer and get all the information he needs, for his everyday life, like his bank statements, his theater reservations, all the information you need in the course of living in our complex modern society, this will be in a compact form in his own house ... and he will take it as much for granted as we take the telephone."
_





2. Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το _2001: Οδύσσεια του διαστήματος_ (1968), προϊόν της _εφ_ανταστικής συνεργασίας του (όχι fictional η συνεργασία· science-fictional, and simply fantastic) με έναν άλλο μεγάλο, σκηνοθέτη αυτόν (πότε θα κάνουμε πάρτι για σκηνοθέτες, Έλσα; ) τον Κιούμπρικ:

Είχε πολλά να κάνει για να περάσει την ώρα του, έστω κι αν δεν έκανε τίποτε άλλο παρά να κάθεται και να διαβάζει. Όταν βαριόταν τις επίσημες αναφορές και τα υπομνήματα και τα πρακτικά, συνέδεε το ειδησεογραφικό του μπλοκ, σε μέγεθος τετραδίου, στο κύκλωμα πληροφοριών του σκάφους και διάβαζε στα πεταχτά τις ειδήσεις από τη Γη. Μία μία, εμφάνιζε τις μεγαλύτερες παγκοσμίως ηλεκτρονικές εφημερίδες· ήξερε από μνήμης τους κωδικούς των πιο σημαντικών χωρίς να χρειάζεται να συμβουλευτεί τον κατάλογο στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής. Ενεργοποιώντας τη βραχυπρόθεσμη μνήμη της οθόνης, εμφάνιζε εκεί την πρώτη σελίδα ενώ σάρωνε τους τίτλους και σημείωνε τα άρθρα που τον ενδιέφεραν. Το καθένα από αυτά είχε έναν διψήφιο κωδικό αναφοράς· όταν τον πληκτρολογούσε, η μικρογραφία του άρθρου μεγιστοποιούνταν καλύπτοντας αυτόματα όλη την οθόνη και μπορούσε να το διαβάσει με την άνεσή του. Όταν τελείωνε, επέστρεφε στην προβολή ολόκληρης σελίδας και διάλεγε κάποιο άλλο θέμα για λεπτομερή διερεύνηση. Καμιά φορά ο Φλόιντ αναρωτιόταν αν το ειδησεογραφικό μπλοκ, και η εκπληκτική τεχνολογία πίσω από αυτό, ήταν η τελευταία λέξη στην αναζήτηση του ανθρώπου για την τέλεια μέθοδο επικοινωνίας. Ήταν εδώ, μακριά στο διάστημα, και απομακρυνόταν συνεχώς από τη Γη με ταχύτητα χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων την ώρα, κι όμως σε μερικά χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου μπορούσε να δει τους τίτλους όποιας εφημερίδας ήθελε. Το κείμενο ενημερωνόταν αυτόματα κάθε ώρα· ακόμα κι αν διάβαζε κανείς μόνο τις αγγλικές εκδόσεις, θα μπορούσε να περάσει μια ολόκληρη ζωή χωρίς να κάνει τίποτε άλλο παρά να απορροφά τη συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενη ροή πληροφοριών από τους ειδησεογραφικούς δορυφόρους. Δυσκολευόταν να φανταστεί πώς θα μπορούσε το σύστημα να βελτιωθεί ή να γίνει πιο εύχρηστο. Αργά ή γρήγορα όμως, υπέθετε ο Φλόιντ, θα ξεπερνιόταν, για να αντικατασταθεί από κάτι τόσο απίστευτο και ακατανόητο όπως το ίδιο το ειδησεογραφικό μπλοκ θα φαινόταν στον Κάξτον ή τον Γουτεμβέργιο. 
_2001: Οδύσσεια του διαστήματος_ (μτφ. Νίκος Μανουσάκης), Anubis 2008.

Μας θυμίζει κάτι;

Για τον Φρανκ Χέρμπερτ (που πρόλαβα και κάλεσα), από τους πρώτους που διέδωσαν τις ιδέες της οικολογίας και της συστημικής σκέψης, και τις δικές του ιδέες και θέματα - όχι μόνο από τις θετικές επιστήμες, αλλά και από τις κοινωνικές, κυρίως - θα βρεθεί η ευκαιρία να τα πούμε μια άλλη φορά (εκτός από το _Dune_, ενδιαφέρον ακόμη και σήμερα, παρότι γράφτηκε το 1982, είναι το _White Plague_, που εξετάζει θέματα σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενης πανδημίας, βιοτρομοκρατίας και συνεπακόλουθων κοινωνικών φαινομένων και αλλαγών). Τώρα προέχει το νυχτοκάματο.

*Clarke and Asimov first met in New York City in 1953, and they traded friendly insults and jibes for decades. _They established a verbal agreement, the "Clarke–Asimov Treaty", that when asked who was best, *the two would say Clarke was the best science fiction writer and Asimov was the best science writer*._ :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το καλοσκέφτηκα, αλλά τελικά ήταν πιο εύκολο απ’ όσο νόμιζα.
> Πρώτο πρώτο, τον *Σέξπιρ*, γιατί δεν υπάρχει συγγραφέας που να ξέρουμε τόσο καλά τα γραφτά του και τόσο λίγο τον ίδιο. Θα μου έλυνε άπειρα ερωτήματα για τον ίδιο και για τη γλώσσα του.


Και, καθώς διάβαζα μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξη του Ίαν Μακιούαν στην NYT, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:

*If you could meet any writer, dead or alive, who would it be? What would you want to know?*

I apologize for being obvious, but every time I watch the curtain come down on even a halfway decent production of a Shakespeare play I feel a little sorrowful that I’ll never know the man, or any man of such warm intelligence. What would I want to know? His gossip, his lovers, his religion (if any), the Silver Street days, his thoughts on England and power in the 17th century — as young then as the 21st is for us. And why he’s retiring to Stratford. The biographies keep coming, and there’s a great deal we know about Shakespeare’s interactions with institutions of various kinds. England was already a proto-modern state that kept diligent records. But the private man eludes us and always will until some rotting trunk in an ancient attic yields a Pepys-like journal. But that’s historically impossible. He’s gone. 
Ian McEwan: By the Book


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως η ιδέα να σου ζητούν να αποκαλύψεις τις προτιμήσεις σου με το εφεύρημα του ποιον θα προσκαλούσες σε δείπνο έχει πέραση. Τις προάλλες ζήτησαν από εμένα και απ' όσους συμμετέχουμε σε ένα εκπαιδευτικό σεμινάριο από το Χάρβαρντ να ονομάσουμε όχι μία, όχι δύο, αλλά οκτώ προσωπικότητες, από το σήμερα ή από το παρελθόν, που θα καλούσαμε σε δείπνο, και να βρούμε και τα θέματα για συζήτηση. Α, είπα μέσα μου, αυτή τη φορά δε μου τη φέρνετε, είμαι προετοιμασμένος.

Ιδού λοιπόν:

Στην πρώτη θέση του τραπεζιού θα έβαζα τον Τζων Ντη, τον αστρολόγο και αλχημιστή της Ελισάβετ, και δίπλα του τον Μπόρχες, και θα τους πρότεινα να συζητήσουν για το Χειρόγραφο Βόινιτς.

Έπειτα θα είχα τον Τολστόι απέναντι στον Σι Ες Λιούις (C. S. Lewis) και θα τους ζητούσα, κάνοντας αρχή από τη γνωστή εναρκτήρια πρόταση της _Άννας Καρένινας_ («Όλες οι ευτυχισμένες οικογένειες μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους, κάθε δυστυχισμένη οικογένεια όμως είναι δυστυχισμένη με το δικό της τρόπο»), να συζητήσουν για την αγάπη και την οδύνη.

Πιο δίπλα θα τοποθετούσα τον Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς και τον Ιερώνυμο Μπος και το θέμα θα ήταν η θρησκευτική τέχνη.

Τέλος θα κρατούσα μια ωραία και αναπαυτική καρέκλα για τον Βάγκνερ, θα ήμουν πολύ περιποιητικός απέναντί του, για να μην τον πιάσουν τα νεύρα του, και λίγο μετά θα έφερνα στο τραπέζι να του συστήσω τον Τζ. Ρ. Ρ. Τόλκιν. Ο δεύτερος θα έχει την υποχρέωση να εξηγήσει στον πρώτο ότι ΔΕΝ του κατάκλεψε τις ιδέες του για δαχτυλίδια και νάνους, αλλά ότι επρόκειτο για ανυστερόβουλο δανεισμό λογοτεχνικών προτύπων, πάνω στον οποίο πάτησε για να προχωρήσει στην οικοδόμηση ενός ολόκληρου μυθολογικού σύμπαντος.

Όσο για το πώς θα συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους, ουδέν πρόβλημα: θα φροντίσω να υπάρχουν αρκετά βαβελόψαρα στη γυάλα.


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Hemingway, Oscar Wilde και Orson Scott Card.

Ο Hemingway φορούσε φουστανάκια μικρός αλλά δε μπήκε στη ντουλάπα και πάλευε και με άγρια θηρία. Ο Wilde γεννήθηκε έξω από τη ντουλάπα. Ο Card όχι μόνο δε θέλει να βγει από τη ντουλάπα, αλλά θέλει και να κάψουμε τη ντουλάπα.

http://www.nauvoo.com/library/card-hypocrites.html


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, [τον Μπορίς Βιαν τον πρόλαβε η bernardina οπότε] Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι, Αρκάς.
> ...



Every party worth its salt needs some appropriate vibes:

Oscar Wilde - Company of Thieves






Episodes and parallels
Don’t you want the invitation
Big bright accent, catty smile
Oscar Wilde confrontation

Ah, live like it’s the style
When we waltz on your front porch

We are all our own devil
We make this world our hell


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
*19 Rare Recordings of Famous Authors*

Twenty years ago, it was impossible for most of us to listen to JRR Tolkien read Elvish or see Zelda Fitzgerald grin at a camera or hear an inebriated Hemingway shout about pigeons. But today, these and other rare recordings of famous authors are just a mouse click away. Enjoy, you lucky ducks.

1. Ernest Hemingway

2. J.R.R. Tolkien

3. Raymond Chandler

4. Sylvia Plath

5. Walt Whitman

6. Langston Hughes

7. Virginia Woolf

8 and 9. F. Scott Fitzgerald and Zelda Fitzgerald

10. Edna St. Vincent Millay

11. John Steinbeck

12. Flannery O'Connor

13. Alfred, Lord Tennyson

14. Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

15. Sir James Matthew Barry

16. Arthur Miller

17. Vladimir Nabokov

18. William Faulkner

19. Jack Kerouac


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

Έβαλα πρόγραμμα να τους ακούσω σιγά σιγά.

Ο Τένισον είναι φρίκη στην εντελώς πρώιμη τεχνολογία, σαν φωνή από το υπερπέραν σε ταινία τρόμου.

Αλλά ο Κόναν Ντόιλ είναι αξιαγάπητος. Τόσο έξυπνος και τόσο αφελής στη σχέση του με τον πνευματισμό. 
Όποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει την ιστορία με τις νεράιδες, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottingley_Fairies


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Η μοναδική διασωζόμενη ηχογράφηση της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ (είναι δύσκολο να κλίνεις την αγγλική μορφή της _Βιργινίας_) είναι απόσπασμα από κείμενο που διάβασε για την εκπομπή του BBC _Words Fail Me_. Θέμα του είναι οι λέξεις και μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το δοκίμιο εδώ:
http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/w/woolf/virginia/w91d/chapter24.html

Η ηχογράφηση ξεκινά στην έκτη παράγραφο: «Words, English words, are full of echoes, of memories, of associations — naturally».


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2017)

The Adventures of Mark Twain (1985)


----------

